# what is the best cycle for mass but is legal



## wackod2 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am also curious to what kind of legal combination of orals i can take
and how strong it will be compared to say 2 ml a week of test 250..
i am looking for mass/size thats it and not to spend a ridiculas
amount of money and am i looking at any side effects more then say
test or anything let me know your suggestions thanks


----------



## ZECH (Jul 17, 2008)

They are some out, but the ones worth it IMO are too toxic to risk


----------



## zombul (Jul 17, 2008)

dg806 said:


> They are some out, but the ones worth it IMO are too toxic to risk



 Buy toxic you mean anything in this thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/91323-hardcore-ph-s-not-weak.html  I agree 100% that the danger out weighs the possible results sometimes. I recemmend SD and Tren (the ph version) for legal alternatives.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, all the methyl crap lumped together. Sure they will work, but at the expense of your liver??
Even SD, the majority of logs I've seen, you stand a good chance of getting rebound gyno.


----------



## wackod2 (Jul 17, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Yeah, all the methyl crap lumped together. Sure they will work, but at the expense of your liver??
> Even SD, the majority of logs I've seen, you stand a good chance of getting rebound gyno.



what if i use milk thistle

for this cycle

methyl 1-d = 2/day
I-gh-1= 2/day
Masterdrol V2 XPLO = 2/day
pSARM= 2/day


----------



## Bdue (Jul 17, 2008)

Steak,chicken,fish, eggs, potatoes, and pasta


----------



## wackod2 (Jul 17, 2008)

funny thats what i eat already i never said i was fat


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 17, 2008)

wackod2 said:


> funny thats what i eat already i never said i was fat



Well you do take it orally and it is the best legal way to gain mass...


----------

